# waiting on results



## monique46 (Jun 8, 2015)

Kind of nervous as you all know again blood test seemed normal bu ty question is did anyone have normal blood test and still have cancer? they claim the red blood cells and white blood cells were normal nut I have heard that when there is cancer those cells are not normal. is this true?? just really nervous waiting on results today. I was told to cal back today so now just waiting.. thanks..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Red and white blood cells on lab test should not be impacted by thyroid cancer.

Unfortunately, you'll have to wait for the biopsy results...and we've all been there. Waiting is the hardest!


----------

